# Einruhr Marathon, MTB am Rursee 2015



## muschi (25. Februar 2015)

Alles ist neu alles wird toller der Einruhr Marathon kommt mit neuer Strecke, neuer Homepage, Eliminatorrennen und als Teil des SFORZ Sports Marathon Cups in 2015 daher.
Sie ist der Wahnsinn und er manifestiert sich am 27/28.6.2015 in Einruhr.

http://www.mtb-am-rursee.de

Hier mal eine kleine Vorschau des 2015er Höhenprofils der Langstrecke:






der SFORZ Cup ist eine niederländische Rennserie die in den Niederlanden, Belgien und Deutschland ausgetragen wird. Insgesamt 7 Rennen von denen 4 in Deutschland ausgetragen werden, Emmelshausen, Rursee, Saarschleife, Titmaringshausen.				http://www.mtbmarathoncup.nl


Darüber hinaus findet wie in jedem Jahr hier am Rursee zeitgleich die Landesmeisterschaften der Feuerwehren NRW statt.			 http://www.mtb-am-rursee.de/p/feuerwehr.html#nav1

Das Anmeldeportal ist geöffnet. Die Nordeifel freut sich auf euch.


----------



## muschi (25. Februar 2015)

Wenn ihr wissen wollt wie es am Rursee so zu geht, es gibt da 2 nette Berichte aus den Jahren 2013 und 2014.

http://www.vennbike.de/2014/07/strategiespiele-in-preuisch-sibirien.html

http://www.vennbike.de/2013/06/mtb-marathon-am-rursee-und-der-rhens.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naepster (25. Februar 2015)

Das erwartet euch 2015 in Einruhr...​ 

​


----------



## muschi (5. Mai 2015)

Eine der grossen neuen Geschichten des Jahres ist das Eliminatorrennen beim diesjährigen Rennen Mountainbike Am Rursee. Gebt es zu, ihr wollt es auch. Also anmelden und jipiheihe Schweinebacke.

http://www.mtb-am-rursee.de


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juni 2015)

werde auch am rursee marathon teilnehmen.

das streckenprofil sieht ja schon mal ganz nett aus, aber wie ist die streckenbeschaffenheit?
die rennberichte lesen sich gut, aber darauf wird leider nicht eingegangen.


----------



## muschi (17. Juni 2015)

Die Strecke ist komplett neu, incl eines Skihang. Ich kenne die neue Strecke noch nicht im Detail, aber ich kenne die Macher und vertraue auf ihr Engagement. Sie ist auf jeden Fall anspruchsvoller geworden.
Melde dich doch auch für das Elimnatorrennen am Vortag an @k_star, das wird eine Gaudi.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juni 2015)

nach der anreise (540 km, 320 km) werden wir nur die beine auflockern und genüsslich was essen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

hatte vor, wenn das Wetter passt, am Sonntag vielleicht mal gemütlich die Mittelstrecke abzufahren.
Vermutlich so ab 10 Uhr in Einruhr.

Wenn wer Lust hat mit zu kommen, einfach mal melden.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## muschi (17. Juni 2015)

Nach der Anreise auch redlich verdient, @k_star


----------



## muschi (17. Juni 2015)

Dirk, da warten Massen auf dich um mit dir mit zu fahren.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. Juni 2015)

Na, hält sich noch in Grenzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (17. Juni 2015)

Bis jetzt ist das Anmelderekord, 535 Teilnehmer.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. Juni 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist das Anmelderekord, 535 Teilnehmer.



Hihihì, denke da ist ein kleines Missverständniss,  wollte diese Woche schon mal die Strecke anschauen.  ;-)))))


----------



## muschi (17. Juni 2015)

@Dirk Nennen , ja jetzt begreife ich es auch. Ich weiß aber nicht ob du die komplette Strecke abfahren kannst. Vielleicht sind da auch Teile drin die nur im Rennen gefahren werden können.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (17. Juni 2015)

muschi schrieb:


> @Dirk Nennen , ja jetzt begreife ich es auch. Ich weiß aber nicht ob du die komplette Strecke abfahren kannst. Vielleicht sind da auch Teile drin die nur im Rennen gefahren werden können.



Na, das werde ich dann ja sehen, lass es ggfs. drauf ankommen  )


----------

